# Miracle Detail - BMW 530d with buffer marks, Porsche GT3RS 4.0, corrected with Rupes!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

One BMW 530d in for a 2 day Ultimate Detail, paintwork corrected with Rupes Skorpio 150mm sander and 3000 grit sanding pads, Rupes Bigfoot LHR21, LHR15, LHR75 and TA50, with micro fibre pads, Rupes Zephir compound, and finished with Rupes yellow pad and white with Keramik and Diamond gloss, windows polished with Bigfoot and Zephir and Keramik, 99% ipa solution wipe downs to windows, and 60/40 mix for paintwork, paintwork protected with Gtechniq EXO v2 and windows with Gtechniq G1. Interior steam cleaned and leather conditioned with Zaino leather in a bottle.




























































Next up, most of you have probably seen this before, but worthy of some more pictures I think as it was in for a little detail with some special coating on the wheels and paintwork…

Porsche GT3RS 4.0 litre in mexico blue!















Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

That Porsche is the best looking colour i have seen top job


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work, stunning colour GT3


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Agreed. I love this Mexico Blue job.

Great work sir.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Simply Stunning :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

I want a GTRS 4.0 so bad I want to pee my pants!! :doublesho

Thanks for sharing Paul! :thumb:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

that BM was minging! Nice job Mr Paul. Love that 4.0 oh and the 288 GTO sitting outside is also top 5 of my lottery win shopping list :argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

One battered 5 is now a lovely looking 5, great turn around Paul ..


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice job on the bmw, it's a pity that these cars come from the factory with so much orange peel.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

stunning paul


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work on the BMW and the Porsche is just amazing!


----------



## typerdan (Apr 11, 2011)

The colour on that Porsche is stunning!!!


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Fantastic work as usual!
That Porsche Mexico Blue is my new favorite car color, supplanting BMW's Laguna Seca Blue.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

That BMW was very hacked up, nice rescue, looks as it should now, 

Love the colour on that Porsche .

Great work.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

And here's a video i did of the BMW -






Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice work, especially if it was all done in 20 hours!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Stunning work as always Paul, done yourself proud with that BMW fella.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

The lighting in your studio is amazing! Love to replicate it in my garage even though I hardly DA much! haha


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Kash-Jnr said:


> The lighting in your studio is amazing! Love to replicate it in my garage even though I hardly DA much! haha


Thank you, 7000 watts currently, by next week it will be 10000 watts in the studio, can't have enough lighting! :thumb:

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail.


----------

